# Test Drive Unlimited Problem



## ED101 (5. April 2008)

Ich kann seit einiger Zeit nur 1 Rennen bei TDU machen danach hängt sich das Game auf. Kennt jemand das Problem (läuft auf Vista x64). Es tritt im beim Speichern des Spielstandes auf.


----------



## boss3D (5. April 2008)

ED101 schrieb:


> Ich kann seit einiger Zeit nur 1 Rennen bei TDU machen danach hängt sich das Game auf. Kennt jemand das Problem (läuft auf Vista x64). Es tritt im beim Speichern des Spielstandes auf.


 
Ich weiß nicht, ob mein Problem das Selbe ist, wie deins, allerdings kann ich dir sagen:

1.) Nach meinen Erfahrungen funktioniert TDU mit keiner BETA-ForceWare (> Abstürze nach sehr kurzer Spieldauer!).
2.) Bei mir stürzt das Game immer (mit BETA-FW) nach ca. 1 - 2 Min. ab, egal, ob ich gerade im Menü, oder in einem Rennen bin.
3.) Vista 64 Bit ist nicht schuld an dem Problem! Mit einer WHQL-FW funktioniert es mit Vista 64 Bit ja einwandfrei.

*Also, probiere einfach mal eine WHQL-FW* (die aktuellste ist glaube ich immer noch die 169.25)*!*

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ED101 (5. April 2008)

Hab schon alle Treiber versucht, leider haben wir wohl nicht das selbe Problem


----------



## Fransen (5. April 2008)

Bei mir auf XP hat sich das Game immer aufgehangen, wenn ich TDU offline gezockt habe, aber meine W-LAn Karte an....

-->>Seitdem ich sie vor'm TDU zocken ausmache stürtzt das Game nimmer ab

Klingt komisch, is aber so

Gruß
Fransen


----------



## push@max (5. April 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Bei mir auf XP hat sich das Game immer aufgehangen, wenn ich TDU offline gezockt habe, aber meine W-LAn Karte an....
> 
> -->>Seitdem ich sie vor'm TDU zocken ausmache stürtzt das Game nimmer ab
> 
> ...



Das ist genau so, wie bei mir mit Colin McRae Dirt, da blieb das Spiel auch immer hängen, sobald ich die Internetverbindung gekappt habe.


----------



## ED101 (5. April 2008)

Es geht, ich fasse es nicht. Das war es tatsächlich die Verbindung. Netzwerkkarte abgeschalten und es geht


----------

